# H Wetter from STL experiment on



## crwncrk (Nov 5, 2022)

Found this Wetter in the River a few weeks ago, it was wedged in some piece of machinery atop a later dump. I almost wonder if it was machinery from the bottler, only about 1/4 mile away. Anyway, it has a bad crack and damage to the lip, plus it’s an extremely common bottle, so I’m using it as a guinea pig for repair and cosmetic techniques. After soaking in V8 (long expired, and I’d ran out of vinegar) it was still quite difficult to clean, so I hit it with 800 grit wet sanding, then Remoil. Haven’t had great experience with mineral oil but maybe the Teflon does something. Going to try epoxy to reconstruct the lip, maybe a paraloid casting if I’m feeling ambitious. But I took a bottle that was butt ugly (to be polite) to something that I don’t mind having on display, especially since it’s my only STL BIM.


----------



## Len (Nov 5, 2022)

Hey Crwncrk,*
Keep up your very nice restoration work.  A "Wetter" bottle stuck in machinery?!--Sounds like you might be in business making Wetter live again before long. You recovery area sound interesting. --Only fitting you found this bot where you did. Congrats and keep it going. 

*- Please, Vanna told me to buy a vowel.


----------

